# Hello from S. Florida



## lancaster1313 (May 22, 2010)

Hello, I found a Stagmomantis Carolina nymph at the park, had 1 successful molt on May 15 and still have much to learn. I have never posted any thing on a forum before, so I am still learning how to use this site.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 22, 2010)

likebugs said:


> Hello, I found a Stagmomantis Carolina nymph at the park, had 1 successful molt on May 15 and still have much to learn. I have never posted any thing on a forum before, so I am still learning how to use this site.


Welcome to the Mantidforum!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum form s florida area also.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 22, 2010)

Hello likebugs! welcome!


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. There is alot of information here, I did not know anyone else who liked to keep insects, besides my daughter and I. It is nice to know that there are others out there.


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2010)

Welcome. You are in a great place for mantids.


----------



## davestreasurechest (Jun 9, 2010)

hello! welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ismart (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 10, 2010)

:lol: Thanks, for more welcomes!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello all. I was offline for a while cause I couldn't get Internet services in my area of the woods.

However, I never left the hobby and still have a couple of mantids and other Arthropoda.

It seems like It will take a while to catch up on things around here, but I would like to greet all of the new and older members while I read up.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 24, 2012)

Welcome to a great place to be


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 24, 2012)

Goodness!

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I am sure that I probably should have made a new thread about my return, but I thought that my old thread was short enough. Lol!

Now that I am once more active, I hope to meet some of the newer members and post with the ones that I have already known as well. ; )


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome back! I have missed you here.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome! Where abouts in S. FL?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 27, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Welcome! Where abouts in S. FL?


Broward county.


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------

